# 2012 Sneak Peek Lord Grimley A MUST SEE



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Probably the coolest home haunter item this year was a pumpkin carving kit with a twist. It is similar to what tattoo artist do. You wet the sheet and it adheres to the pumpkin putting on the print. That way you simply cut out the black part which will save you hours. Instead of doing thousands of dots and then trying to link them you just cut out the black. It is simple and very easy to use. Much cleaner lines and it allows smaller intricate work. There is a pick of one on a pumpkin:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4467481.102441.124057730942053&type=3&theater


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

This guy is a latex piece that spits at people in front by a squirt bottle the actor holds. You wear the latex piece with the shirt.


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4467481.102441.124057730942053&type=3&theater


----------

